# Statewide Investigation Leads to Arrest of Carroll County Ginseng Dealer



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

6/3/2010 Former ginseng dealer David Paulette, 62, of Malvern, Ohio, has been convicted on six counts of failure to keep accurate records as required by state law.More...

More...


----------

